# Remote Desktop problem



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm getting "RPC server unavailable" or "Network address is invalid" errors when trying to remote desktop into Windows 2003 Servers. The Domain Controller that is being used is now running Windows Server 2008 (it was upgraded to it).

The 2003 servers are sometimes accessible after being restarted. Also, when I restart the Domain Controller, the problem is temporarily fixed. The Domain Controller is also set up as a VPN for the time being. I'm pretty sure the problem lies within the Domain Controller.

I'm having no trouble accessing other 2008 servers, only the 2003 ones.

Thanks, any advice is very appreciated.


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Any suggestions at all?

It's still a problem. :/


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

hi there

when you migrated the server you may have missed the migration of the RPC role of the server, however i couldnt tell you how to fix this. 

do you still have the old DC active?? and avalible??

Murray


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Removed the VPN and it seems to be working fine. :smile:

I don't know the chance of anyone else running into this problem, but I hope this helps.


----------

